# ID please



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Not sure what the heck this is. Haven't added anything to my system for a long time!

it is the diameter of a pencil eraser tip


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hard to say with that picture try a better one


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

i tried, but i dont have a macro lens, so that second pic was the best i could do.

I was looking at it, and it looks to have transluscent tentacles with a small orange ball at the end. The best way to describe this is like an asternia starfish's suction tentacles. some of them were sticking to the glass.


I would say it could be a starfish, but I haven't seen any reddish/pink starfish in my tank ever. and i havent seen an asternia for ages.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

gosh, it's impossible to see, but if it's a blob with tentacles with balls at the end, it's probably an anemone.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Could be a strawberry anemone that is bleaching out?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

aquatic_expressions said:


> Could be a strawberry anemone that is bleaching out?


unlikely, thought it would be nice! strawberry anemones are temperate.
They clone super fast. If I could find them locally, i would def. do a temperate sw tank...


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

i found another one. will take pics tonight. hopefully they will be clear enough to properly ID.

3.5 years of tank running, and i am only now noticing these guys.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It sounds like the majano I found.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

teemee said:


> unlikely, thought it would be nice! strawberry anemones are temperate.
> They clone super fast. If I could find them locally, i would def. do a temperate sw tank...


I had one in my aquarium for about 5 months and it only split once.

Would move a lot in my aquarium and now they have dissapeared since the power outage.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

It is a ball tip anemone. Harmless for big fish and snails, but will eat pods and small snails. 
Usually they are not in the open like that. It will move. My LR is full of them. I think they have plenty to eat. My biggest is the size of a loonie. To bad it is in a small cave and I can't take a picture of it. 
Overall they look good. I like the ones I have. Transparent with pink tips.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> 3.5 years of tank running, and i am only now noticing these guys.


During the day they are closed. When light go out, including moonlight, look in small caves/holes between your LR, on the back wall of the tank behind the LR, in small places, and you will see them waving their tips. Also they don't water movement. Look in places where you wave less water movement and you will see a bunch of them.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

TankCla said:


> It is a ball tip anemone. Harmless for big fish and snails, but will eat pods and small snails.
> Usually they are not in the open like that. It will move. My LR is full of them. I think they have plenty to eat. My biggest is the size of a loonie. To bad it is in a small cave and I can't take a picture of it.
> Overall they look good. I like the ones I have. Transparent with pink tips.


I found another one that was easier to snap a pic of. still a small guy. looks to be what you are mentioning I think.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep! Ball tip anemone.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

TankCla said:


> Yep! Ball tip anemone.


amazing how I've never seen them before.

And I just checked the tank in the dark, and it expanded its tentacles double what is seen in the pic.

pretty cool!


----------

